# Where to get MS-DOS commands?



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Is there a guide that will do both teach myself DOS 6.22 and also is there a site with every possible command out there of MS-DOS 6.22?


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

I believe there is a MSDOS for Dummies out there. If you do a web search you'll find sites that list the commands. I've found them easily - so many years of not needing them, when you do need them you need a reference.  If you have a pda, pdf the site and carry it on your pda.  (Memo to file - do this it's a good idea!) lol


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

BratDawg said:


> I believe there is a MSDOS for Dummies out there. If you do a web search you'll find sites that list the commands. I've found them easily - so many years of not needing them, when you do need them you need a reference.  If you have a pda, pdf the site and carry it on your pda.  (Memo to file - do this it's a good idea!) lol


I did do a search in google for MS-DOS for dummies and it was bringing everything up that wasn't even DOS related and made sure i put download dos for dummies so it can find a download but nothing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Google search for *ms-dos 6.22 command reference*, here's the first hit.

http://www.vfrazee.com/ms-dos/6.22/help/


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Here's another;
http://www.easydos.com/dosindex.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I searched for MS-DOS 6.22 specifically, since that was the request.


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Heh, yeah, I didn't realize it wasn't directly related to 6.22. My link goes back awhile. It's been in my Favorites forever it seems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have several of those. Truthfully, some of my favorites have gotten so big that I frequently just go to Google and type in a search, it's faster.


----------



## wizzy2k5 (May 1, 2007)

Here is a whole list direct from Microsoft

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/ntcmds.mspx?mfr=true

not sure which version but most dos commands work on all versions from what i know


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, there are lots of differences in the batch language as Windows morphed into new versions.


----------

